# Proper way to hang a cast net to dry??



## crazyates (Sep 3, 2011)

Does anyone know how to or have a link on the best way to hang a cast net to dry? I missed boy scouts so I don't know a quick effective knot to tie near the horn that doesn't slip (I'm guessing that is where you tie the hand line). I usually spread them out in the yard but I'm afraid the sun is going to get to them over time. I've got a live oak to hang them from. The nets are 10' and 12' Johnson mullet and an 8' wally world bait net (all brail) - Thanks!


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

mono or nylon ?


----------



## crazyates (Sep 3, 2011)

Mono I believe (looks like clear fishing line)


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

Not necessary, and if exposed to sunlight, even harmful for mono nets -

The old nylon with varnish coating nets needed to be hung dry


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Soak em in a five gallon bucket of water, and about two capfuls of fabric softener and then let dry, they are much easier to manage and are not so coarse and stiff.


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Mullethead said:


> Not necessary, and if exposed to sunlight, even harmful for mono nets -
> 
> The old nylon with varnish coating nets needed to be hung dry


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
does anyone still make "bag" nets out of nylon ?


----------



## crazyates (Sep 3, 2011)

I've been soaking it in softener and that works great! I'll just google some knots; I was just looking for some veteran advice on the best & easiest way to tie and hang. I've seen other peoples hanging from trees before so I figured they need to be hung to dry straight and be shaded from the sun for UV protection


----------



## biminitwist (Dec 5, 2008)

Use the eye splice on the other end of the handline and do a slip knot just below the horn. Use the doubled handline to hang from a tree limb or joist. A kid's hula hoop or PVC tube bent into a circle inserted about halfway up will hold it spread open. You can use those pool noodles the same way, just bend into a circle and insert. The tension will hold it there. If you put these spreaders in first, then spray down the net, it will clean out and dry faster.


Hope this helps,

BT


----------



## crazyates (Sep 3, 2011)

biminitwist said:


> Use the eye splice on the other end of the handline and do a slip knot just below the horn. Use the doubled handline to hang from a tree limb or joist. A kid's hula hoop or PVC tube bent into a circle inserted about halfway up will hold it spread open. You can use those pool noodles the same way, just bend into a circle and insert. The tension will hold it there. If you put these spreaders in first, then spray down the net, it will clean out and dry faster.
> 
> 
> Hope this helps,
> ...


I like the idea of using the hand end to hold the net! I guess I was looking for something more complicated (duh) Those ideas were exactly what I was looking for - Thank you very much BT and everyone :thumbup:


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Bag Nets*



Emerald Ghost said:


> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> does anyone still make "bag" nets out of nylon ?


Why the question? Do you want one made? If so; how long? 

Most people went to monofilament, but I quit because my heart just wasn't in making nylon nets any more. 

I'm making a handwoven brail net for my Great Grandson right now. C2


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

Its also a good idea to let the lead line touch the ground when you hang it. This will take the weight off of all the knots. At least, thats what I have always been told.


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Charlie2 said:


> Why the question? Do you want one made? If so; how long?
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> I grew up throwing nylon "bag" nets, and I'm partial to that style. If I could get
> ...


----------



## bukshot01 (Oct 2, 2007)

Not being funny, but call Johnson Cast Nets. It seems like I remember him saying not to soak them in fabric softener, but I can't remember. He'll tell you whether or not to hang and a knot to use.


----------



## bukshot01 (Oct 2, 2007)

Emerald Ghost said:


> Charlie2 said:
> 
> 
> > Why the question? Do you want one made? If so; how long?
> ...


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

I soak them in a 5 gallon buck and use dawn dish soap. It makes them soft and washes off all the salt good. Then I lay them out and rinse them thoroughly and hang them overnight on our wooden fence which seems to soak up a lot of the water. Then the next day I hang them in our garage for a day or two then fold them in half and hang them on the wall. Works great for me and doesn't damage my nets. They are mono


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Cast Net Treatment*

Fabric Softener on a monofilament cast net just doesn't make sense, IMHO. The inherent stiffness is what makes it a good throwing net.

All that you need is some a few drops of a good detergent in a 5 gallon bucket full of warm water. Swish the net up and down a few times; rinse; then hang to dry out of bright sunlight with the leadline touching the floor.

On the other hand; the nylon nets are dipped in various concoctions, including paint mixtures, to make them stiff.

The old cotton nets did require treatment(Coppertox) to prevent rotting as well as the paint, and other treatment.

I have built cotton, linen. nylon and monofilament nets over the 60+ years.. I tried hand weaving mono and no; thanks. I'll just cut webbing into panels then sew them together. My favorite net material is handwoven nylon.

The reason for my question is that I still have a couple of sets of nylon webbing already finished. I'm using another for my Great Grandson's net.

If you can make a deal with the poster for his 8 foot net; go for it. If not; come back and talk to me.

For the poster with the 8' net. Is that 8 feet to the coarse row or 8 feet to the ground.? Just curious because I've heard them described both ways. A big difference. C2


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Charlie2 said:


> For the poster with the 8' net. Is that 8 feet to the coarse row or 8 feet to the ground.? Just curious because I've heard them described both ways. A big difference. C2


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Thanks for the great refresher class, Charlie. Been a long time. I'm guessing that the 8' is probably to the coarse row. 
Also, regarding your mono panels that you make into a net. Can you do that in a bag style net as well ?
Thanks to both of you.


----------



## crazyates (Sep 3, 2011)

bukshot01 said:


> Not being funny, but call Johnson Cast Nets. It seems like I remember him saying not to soak them in fabric softener, but I can't remember. He'll tell you whether or not to hang and a knot to use.


I sent him some emails and texts asking for some repairs and I wanted him to make another net and he never replied for a month or so. When he did reply all he said was that he's been busy and he never offered any of the services I was requesting. I always paid as soon as he was done so I just figured he was not into the nets much anymore or something. Anyone heard from him? I hope he's in it still because he's good at what he does and a really nice guy


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Cast Nets*



Emerald Ghost said:


> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Thanks for the great refresher class, Charlie. Been a long time. I'm guessing that the 8' is probably to the coarse row.
> Also, regarding your mono panels that you make into a net. Can you do that in a bag style net as well ?
> Thanks to both of you.


You can configure the mono panels either way that you desire. On a mono bag net, you don't have a coarse row per se. You cut and sew long(er)panels then turn the bottom back in to make the bag.

I have a 9 foot net with 3 inch meshes that I use for Pompano. It doesn't have brails or bag, but uses the flounder's habit of wrapping itself up in a net when caught. It also has an enclosed leadline with the leads inside the line. Works just like a chain.

Regarding a netmaker's activity: It's hard to compete with Wally World with those offshore built nets. C2


----------

